
Things Mentally Strong Parents Don't Do - halffunction
https://www.forbes.com/sites/amymorin/2017/09/18/13-things-mentally-strong-parents-dont-do/
======
alanfranz
The suggestions are interesting, and probably correct. The one thing that, as
a parent, I find hard to handle is to 'not give in' after a while if my
children complain a lot. Most of us have busy lives, with both parents
working, and sometimes I need some 'free time' to just relax and decompress.

All those suggestions are good: but does the society we're creating make it
feasible to follow them?

~~~
Omnius
I allow my kids to plea their case anytime they disagree. They get one shot so
i usually remind them of that and they usually disappear for a bit thinking
their case through before coming back. Now i keep an open mind and hear there
side on why whatever i just decided was unfair or why i was wrong.

If its a good case (or they argued it well) i change my mind. IF not then the
answer is final. Period. There is never a second go. Now this seems harsh but
you can't negotiate with terrorists. Once a decision is made the sooner they
learn its whats happening the sooner they quit that trying to wear you down
thing.

~~~
oceanghost
I like this. I'm going to do it with my daughter when she's old enough. Thank
you!

------
vidanay
I agree with pretty much everything, however the double negatives between the
title and the individual points are a bit confusing.

------
saxatrumpet
This article was refreshing and got me to smile as I recognize many of these
strategies that my parents followed when we were younger and even to this day.
Especially #8 and 10 I find to be very important.

